# Salish Sea/Puget Sound boatpunx



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

Heyo,
Long time lurker, first time poster. 
Been living a traveling punk life by land and sea in and off for the last decade. Currently full time liveaboard in the San Juan Islands.

Looking for other local boat punks. Maybe plan some meet ups, get ourselves organized a little, help each other out, help others get into the lifestyle here in the PNW, etc. 

Beach parties, hikes, music, and tons of water to explore. I’m tired of the yachty crowds and want to get the crusty boat punks hiding out there in the PNW waters meeting each other and building a community. It’s a hidden paradise up here. The perfect place for a bunch ‘o boat punks to build up a sweet community.

Not to mention what we have to offer other traveling kids as both a means of travel and a destination! Impromptu folk punk fest everywhere we drop anchor...

Anyways, general shout out, looking for other hiding out there, riding out these gales!

Fair Winds
S/V CROW


----------



## The Hiker (Dec 28, 2018)

Im no boat punk but I might be heading your way next february/march and I'd love to learn some more about ship life and boat punk stuff, HMU if you're down


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 28, 2018)

Im in Western Washington...been trying to hold out for the right boat and take the plunge. What do you sail on?


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

feral wanderer said:


> Im no boat punk but I might be heading your way next february/march and I'd love to learn some more about ship life and boat punk stuff, HMU if you're down



I’m super down! I love teaching sailing to anyone that wants to learn. I hope ya come up.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

iamwhatiam said:


> Im in Western Washington...been trying to hold out for the right boat and take the plunge. What do you sail on?



Don’t wait for the right boat. Just get whatever you can get and go sailing! There is so much protected/semi protected water around here to sail, you can literally Sea Gyspy for thousands of coastal miles in little more than a sailing and rowing dinghy...anything more is just super delux. 

I’ve had a ton of boats. I currently have a wooden 30’ gaff rigged cutter, designed by Jon Atkin. (Cool wooden boats are cheap and if you’re handy with tools and patient, they can be fun to keep going)

Wintering at The Islander Marina on Lopez Island this year. Cheap rent, includes a hot tub, bar at the top of the dock, short walk to town, easy to find day work/part time/full time work by word of mouth on this island. Small community of hippies and farmers on this island, everyone is friendly. If you bring a good attitude it’s easy to work in exchange for what you need.

They also have this super rad recycling center at The Dump called Take It Or Leave It. Kinda like a free swap meet. Anything too good to toss in the trash makes it there. With patience you can score everything there for free. We’ve gotten all our cooking stuff, clothes, blankets, camp stuff, everything from TIOLI over the last year we’ve been hanging around this island. Pretty rad.

I’m hoping to get more boatpunks and aspiring boatpunks up here into the islands. I think it would be a great place to found some sort of boatpunk outpost or floating, traveling community. With Bellingham and anacortes a short sail away, (meaning cheap food, supplies, freegan opportunities, busking, thrifting, etc) and all the opportunity in the islands themselves, I’m confident s thriving, water based community of wanderers could flourish!

I’m a little out of touch these days (living out of a boat in remote places for extended lengths of time will have that effect on an individual!) is there anywhere else I could be standing in my soapbox, shouting out the rallying cry?

And again, anyone interested in getting into this life style, getting up here, whatever you need, HMU. I’m always happy and eager to help.

Cheers,
Crow

P.s pic of my boat


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 28, 2018)

This sounds incredible. I have been wanting to get into the liveaboard community for a while now.

I'll be back up in Bend, OR here in a couple weeks, and will definitely be making trips up to the Sound. And to The Olympiv Penn.

I spent a few weeks in seattle recently, and it looks like you could get hooked up with a boat pretty easily.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> This sounds incredible. I have been wanting to get into the liveaboard community for a while now.
> 
> I'll be back up in Bend, OR here in a couple weeks, and will definitely be making trips up to the Sound. And to The Olympiv Penn.
> 
> I spent a few weeks in seattle recently, and it looks like you could get hooked up with a boat pretty easily.



It’s pretty awesome. I’ve been feeling a bit lost in life the last couple years. Even though I managed to carve out a pretty dreamy lifestyle that more or less lines up with all my values and ideologies, it’s felt a bit hollow. A bit like burying my head in the sand while the world around me burns.

That apathy train is a tough one to avoid...so I decided in 2019 to actually do something. I’ve been laboring over how best to approach life going forward. There’s all sorts of places in this country snd abroad that are in need of activists, compassionate hearts, and the occasional windows in need of bricks...I flirited with the idea of selling my boat and just grabbing my pack and hitting the road and seeing what I could get myself into. Portland seems hot right now with activism and anti fascists and punks organizing themselves and getting out there to try and make a difference...

Then I realized that in all my years of sailing, finding boatpunks was tough. There’s a ton of people that want to get into it, but don’t know where to start or even how to start. It seems to expensive and overwhelming. While anyone can stick out a thumb, hop out of town, it’s a bit tougher to get started in boats.

A sailor can thumb around the world as crew in sailboats just as easily as hitching on a highway. There’s a ton of retired folks sailing around the world that take on crew for ocean passages. Having some skill at boat handling could be a free ride around the globe.

Or perhaps more locally (like I’ve settled into for now). Sailing around the sound and islands. Free anchorages everywhere. Work trade, festivals, nature, wildlife, it’s the ultimate drifters life and I want to help get as many boatpunks into it as I can. I wanna help get a solid community started here. 

The answer isn’t abandoning my lifestyle, it’s sharing it. It’s teaching others and giving all that I have to give so others can find freedom too.

I’ve found, it’s only at sea that you can truly be free. There are no masters out here save the wind and tide, and no gods besides the ever changing face of wind and sea.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 28, 2018)

damn, definitely sold on spending some time checking out lopez island this coming year.

was thinking of getting a trailerable boat to cut down on the costs of moorage/docking fees. i live around an hour's drive inland from the nearest marina, with a windy road home...so i don't know how comfortable I am driving a bigger boat on a road like that. but a little 24-25 foot swing keel is probably doable. i'm not looking at living full live aboard year round, just something i can cruise around the sound and eventually up the inside passage in the warmer months.

fuck it, i'm not waiting another year for a boat. 2019 is it


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

iamwhatiam said:


> damn, definitely sold on spending some time checking out lopez island this coming year.
> 
> was thinking of getting a trailerable boat to cut down on the costs of moorage/docking fees. i live around an hour's drive inland from the nearest marina, with a windy road home...so i don't know how comfortable I am driving a bigger boat on a road like that. but a little 24-25 foot swing keel is probably doable. i'm not looking at living full live aboard year round, just something i can cruise around the sound and eventually up the inside passage in the warmer months.
> 
> fuck it, i'm not waiting another year for a boat. 2019 is it



I’m waiting for warm weather myself! Been holed up riding out gale after gale lol. 

There are a couple project boats on island that firmyour needs. If your handy (or want to learn to be) they would be a worthy use of time and resources. Both come with a trailer. I’ll get some pics for you sometime. 

You can leave your boat on the hook. Don’t need a marina or a dock. A friend that lives in eastern Washington has his little Cal 25 left out on a hefty anchor in the bay while he is back on the other side of the state. I’d be on the hook this winter (instead of paying moorage) but my wife is working full time this winter and rowing her to shore in 45 knots and 3’ chop, 38 degrees and lashing rain made for an ugly morning commute lol. Plus rent is only $350 cause my boat is off grid so I don’t use power (it’s $500 with power). Pretty affordable compared to rent most places! But still more than the free I like to pay.

Another guy I know built his boat in the 70s and has traveled between the Sound and The Columbia ever since. He moves every 30-60 days to avoid run ins with any kind of law and has more or less lived on the fringe of society that whole time. Cool old timer. 

Here’s a slo-mo of some wind the other day. You can see the little cal 25 out there on the hook.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 28, 2018)

@xxCROWxx yeah man, i feel you on finding more boat punks, i definitely think water living and travel is a bit of a missed opportunity for punk travelers as a whole. there seems to be a decent community down in key west, but that could be gone now for all i know since i haven't been back since 2012.

it sounds to me like you're the perfect person to try and make that community bigger, and if there's any way StP can help you do that, just let me know.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 28, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> @xxCROWxx yeah man, i feel you on finding more boat punks, i definitely think water living and travel is a bit of a missed opportunity for punk travelers as a whole. there seems to be a decent community down in key west, but that could be gone now for all i know since i haven't been back since 2012.
> 
> it sounds to me like you're the perfect person to try and make that community bigger, and if there's any way StP can help you do that, just let me know.



I was in the keys around 2010 (I think?)and there was a small but decent group of floating folks back then.

Warm water, sunshine, and bikinis attrack people all on their own lol! 

The PNW is a special, hidden gem. Requires a bit of northern heartiness to really thrive, but I’m finding it worth it. And I think others would too.

And I totally agree. Boatpunking is a huge missed opportunity for the community. There’s thousands and thousands of miles of shoreline in the US alone and thousands upon thousands of cheap/derelict boats that would make killer sea tramp set ups. 

I appreciate the offer and fully expect to lean into it!

Cheers


----------



## The Hiker (Dec 28, 2018)

xxCROWxx said:


> I’m super down! I love teaching sailing to anyone that wants to learn. I hope ya come up.


Thanks so much for the invite, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 29, 2018)

@xxCROWxx just so you know @feral wanderer is an awesome dude, you two should definitely hangout.

just thinking out loud here.... i know it's a long ways to go, but would you be interested in coming to our next jamboree and maybe doing a workshop or just talking about getting a community of boat punks going on up there? i think it would be a great way to make some contacts and get people interested.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 29, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> @xxCROWxx just so you know @feral wanderer is an awesome dude, you two should definitely hangout.
> 
> just thinking out loud here.... i know it's a long ways to go, but would you be interested in coming to our next jamboree and maybe doing a workshop or just talking about getting a community of boat punks going on up there? i think it would be a great way to make some contacts and get people interested.



Awesome! Thanks!

That sounds like a great idea. I’d love to make it to the next jamboree. That sounds like it would be fun as hell. 

That’s pretty much gonna be the game for a while I think—just being able to reach people and getting the word out. 

Keep thinking out loud. I dig it ha!

Cheers


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 29, 2018)

hey, sorry to keep bothering you, but we're working on a new resources section of the website, and i was wondering if you might have any input for our boat punk section? you can add any information you like by clicking the edit button below the post:

https://squattheplanet.com/resources/sailing-boat-punk/

we're basically compiling a list of useful resources on various subjects that anyone can add info to, so it's available to newbies for easy reference. kinda a mini-wikipedia of travel info


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 29, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> hey, sorry to keep bothering you, but we're working on a new resources section of the website, and i was wondering if you might have any input for our boat punk section? you can add any information you like by clicking the edit button below the post:
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/resources/sailing-boat-punk/
> 
> we're basically compiling a list of useful resources on various subjects that anyone can add info to, so it's available to newbies for easy reference. kinda a mini-wikipedia of travel info



Ah man it’s no bother at all. Keep it up 

I’ll start compiling some resources. It’ll take me a bit since all I have is my phone for computering/interneting, but I’ll get on it. That’s a pretty weak resource page right now boatpunking needs some help!

Seriously, keep the ideas coming though. I really think we can build essentially a floating, moving Slab City. Exciting stuff!

Cheers


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 29, 2018)

Sidebar: I’ve been taking a ton of video the last year, thinking about starting a YouTube channel on boat punking and the boatpunk life. What kind of stuff would people actually want to see or find useful/entertaining/inspiring/ whatever? 

Cheers


----------



## MetalBryan (Dec 31, 2018)

xxCROWxx - are there any links to classifieds in your area for these fixer-uper boats? I have a lot of hand skills and am handy with tools, but "cheap" is relative. I've saved a little money and am planning the next adventure.

Becoming a boat punk from scratch seems to require a bit of networking support though, so I'm interested in this community you're searching for. I wouldn't mind putting in a little year-round wage-labor to be able to bounce between the coasts.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 31, 2018)

MetalBryan said:


> xxCROWxx - are there any links to classifieds in your area for these fixer-uper boats? I have a lot of hand skills and am handy with tools, but "cheap" is relative. I've saved a little money and am planning the next adventure.
> 
> Becoming a boat punk from scratch seems to require a bit of networking support though, so I'm interested in this community you're searching for. I wouldn't mind putting in a little year-round wage-labor to be able to bounce between the coasts.



Craigslist is a great resource. I check daily even though I kinda finally have my dream boat. 

I just got a call today from a gal with a boat for $1000. Has heat, sails, a motor, and cooker. 26’ Haida. Absolutely screaming deal. 

If anyone is interested LMK. Hard to beat a 1k boat! 

There are about half a dozen on CL right now for under $5k that would make awesome seateamp rigs. CL cities I search are : Seattle, Olympic Peninsula, Bellingham, Skajit/anacortes/SJI, Victoria, Vancouver, and Olympia. That’s kinda the whole of the Salish Sea/Puget Sound including Canada. 

And yeah it can be tough. I bought my first boat for $2500 and spent another $2500 over 6 months getting it ready, then sailed from San Francisco to Mexico and then out to Hawaii and then back to SF. Not bad for a $5000 PoS. I was barely 19 years old then. Took me a year to save up $6000 at a minimum wage job, spent 5k on the boat and lived off the other 1k for over a year. 

For staying local here in the PNW you need even less boat than I had. I’m risking going off on a tangent here ha! Anyone and everyone is capable of getting into this. Ya just gotta want it bad enough to figure out a way. 

Hopefully I can get a community off the ground so we have a new way to share info and get people involved. 

There are 4 fixer uppers on the island I know about too: 
1. A Cheoy Lee 26 (frisco flyer) on a trailer. $800. 
2. A 19’ one off on a trailer. $2000 Super micro cruising but a very, very cool little boat. Needs a new cabin/cockpit built, but its all easy work. 
3. A 30’ seabird yawl II designed by William garden. $5000. This one is pretty much ready to go as is. Also on a trailer. 
4. Cal 25- old and tired but gets ya going. $900. 

Hope that helps!

Cheers
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Dec 31, 2018)

Made a quick and dirty little video on my phone this morning.



Cheers
Crow


----------



## MetalBryan (Jan 1, 2019)

As someone who knows NOTHING about boats but a lot about living rough, I found this website helpful - www.living-aboard.com - and evaluated this boat punk idea (thoughts posted below). It is a VERY simple site but contains a lot of information I found useful. The site's owner probably funds his lifestyle with all the ads on the site! They've got a facebook group which is mostly just posting of links from this site, however it seems legit to me at least. 

1. For someone like me who knows nothing, I think the learning curve on boat-living is pretty steep without guidance. Beyond the technical knowledge about boat operations, most of the information is impractical to folx like us because it assumes a normalized or even lavish standard of living. The first question I posed to myself...
Will I just be living rough but in a dingy instead of on the ground? There's no reason to spend money on a floating hunk of metal just to pitch a tent.

2. I think xxCROWxx has made a good point about starting out... this lifestyle is going to cost roughly $2,000-5,000 to get into.... and at only $2k you'll be spending most of your time prepping your boat for open water. After looking around at some boats and info, yeah. It's going to take about $5k to have an adventure. 

3. After that depressing thought, I made a connection to the premise that live-aboards (as the website calls them) is absolutely a community. There would be a strong bond among people who have chosen to live a particularly idiosyncratic lifestyle.... As StP demonstrates, there's lots of ways to live rough in the world, but living on a boat requires a few standard practices/regular upkeep and resources that everyone shares. 

4. Finally, for an individual like me to get into this life I would need a guide/community. Arriving in the PacNW would be simple and if after meeting up and taking the tour I decided boatpunx wasn't for me... no big deal. I'd hit Portland/Seattle for its hospitality and then move on. I'd bring my pack and $2k, living rough, boat shopping and getting introduced around. I'd need to find work to generate more capital for my own pirate ship. I think the boats that xxCROWxx posted for sale locally are great starters - I could get one that's sea worthy and rig up my own living area... if only for the purposes of "passing" as a local living on a boat instead of a crust living in the woods. I could float around the islands for a few months picking up work for both savings and to purchase a nicer rig - then I'd be living the life. 

I'll do some more research and see what's available in my local area (Chesapeake Bay, Potomac River). If anyone is in my region, perhaps we can discuss pooling our resources.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 1, 2019)

@MetalBryan 

Man thanks for the thoughtful post! Lost of great stuff to unpack there. Awesome.


Point by point:
1. Yes there is a learning curve. Knowledge can be gleaned from books and online resources to build a solid knowledge base to build upon. This knowledge is essential but can be had for free, thousands of miles from a boat. Things like Terms, Names Of Parts, and Sailing Theory or Anchoring Techniques, can all be learned first through more academic means. Of course all skills must be polished in a hands on environment, but having a working knowledge of what all the parts of a sailboat are called and a general idea of what they do, cannot be over stated. 

For example, a HALYARD. Every sailboat has these control lines. All halyards raise and lower sails. So knowing the word also tells you what it does. You never have to have seen or touched a halyard to know that a halyard is a line on a sailboat that is used to raise or lower a sail. Boom, you know some sailory shit. And from my end, I can more easily show you the ins and outs of sailing if you already took the time to at least book learn a few key points. 

I’m working on collecting a list of my favorite publications right now. I’ll post it in the info thread once I have it all together. It should help cut everyone’s leg work down quite a bit. 

1b. Livingaboard (yes that’s the term) is a spectrum from floating tent to lavish palace and everything in between. Even a cheap, small boat can be made to at least “glamping” standards. A soft berth (bed), a small cook stove, heat, water, and a place to shit all elevate even the most spartan boat well above a tent in the woods.

I lived as a backpack hobo for almost two years. I would say even my roughest boat was far more luxurious than most of the woods/squats/camps/etc that I experienced. It’s probably more comparable to the vanlife movement than tent camping. 

2. Yeah it usually takes some cash to get started. Unless you’re a hawk on the constant prowl for those rare free boats that aren’t ready for the crusher. Don’t ready any mainstream yachting press or sites, not without a grain of salt anyways. They’d have you believe that you have to have so much crap you don’t need and that boating in general costs a fortune. Duck that. Another example of capitalism doing its gross thing...

Boats can always be sold again. I bought one in Sep 2017 sailed it around, decided it was more project than I wanted, then resold it in May 2018, got my money back, grabbed some work here on island ($20-$30 an hour for just laborers around here) and bought my current boat in Sep 2018. I have a friend that spent 5 years flipping boats. Started out with a small $5500 boat and sold it for a profit. Bought a more expensive one, on and on. Him and his family sailed to Mexico from here last year on a boat worth $100,000. None of which he wage slaved for. He just kept buying low and selling high. Took him years but he didn’t have to do anything butnsail andnwork on boats. Boats man haha.

3. Community- yeah it’s there and pretty cool. Most get along pretty great. I have had some really awesome dock families over the years, this year included. All new people around me, and we are finding ways to stave off the dark winter months together- I.e. doing projects together, there is a dock DnD game going right now, people play music together, hang out, etc. easy to find common ground.

At the end of the day I’m a misfit among misfits though. Way more retired age, rich or well off, asshole pricks around than boatbums. Much less punk boat bums. I’m like a fucking unicorn. 

4. That’s exactly why I’m putting out the kinda “general call to arms” (lol) to get a group of dedicated boatpunks together with part of their mission being exactly that; providing a gateway to other people interested in the life. 

Lots of ways to make it work too. Full time or seasonal. Sounds like a good plan to me. Living like this creates a life of unlimited opportunity. 

There is a lot to know, but just as many ways to learn it. Maybe I’ll do a crazy, crusty, week long trip this year where I pack my boat with like 10-12 folks. People would have to camp on shore at night (my boat only sleeps 4. 6 if we pile on top of each other, but whatever, island camping in the summer kicks ass. We can just island hop, learn sailing for a week, and have some parties on the beach or whatever. 

Now is the time to start looking. Spring is boat buying season and it affords you time to do a little money earning and boat work before the summer months come. 

Here is the link to the boat for $1k. I talked to her on Monday. Solid boat. Could be made offshore ready with some upgrades too.
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/boa/d/bellingham-26-haida-sailboat/6781249654.html

I’m here to help anyone who wants it. Keep the discussion going and let me know what I can do!

Hope that all helped in some way!

Oh and just Crow is fine. I pulled a ‘90s internet move when I made my account. Name taken? Just put “xx” in front and back. Being stoned while foruming makes for lazy name generating lol.

It’s sunny today. Think I’ll take my rowboat out, pack up my guitar and some lunch, and row across the bay to a little cove with a fire pit. 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 1, 2019)

Sorry I’m advance for any spelling and grammar errors. Tapping this all out on my phone.

Also there should be a lot of great stuff around the Chesapeake. I know a gal from there (she lived out here a while) whom bought her current boat there, sailed it down to Florida then the Bahamas then back to Florida. She’s on the hard right now doing some work to the boat. So totally do able!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 1, 2019)

xxCROWxx said:


> Made a quick and dirty little video on my phone this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice video, we the heathens is a great band.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 1, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> nice video, we the heathens is a great band.


Thanks. Just a quickie made on my phone. I’m so terribly horrible at talking to my own camera, but I’m working on that so I can actually make some helpful videos. I like being behind the camera more than in front of it. :/

Anyways, yeah I love that band. I wish there was folks around here interested in starting a folk punk band lol.

That’s kinda how I’ll be putting together a lot of my videos I think. Just kinda cool shots set to some kind of punk. 

Thanks for the feedback. I’m a social media idiot and need all the feedback I can get haha.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Dameon (Jan 1, 2019)

I lived on my boat in the SF bay for a few years, planning on hopefully grabbing one up that way in 6 months or so.


----------



## Drstinker (Jan 3, 2019)

You been to Port Townsend?


----------



## Durp (Jan 3, 2019)

Best of luck! I love and miss sailing the salish sea. Im on the east coast now rebuilding an authentic junk rig schooner from Hong Kong atm tho  fair wind and following seas!


----------



## Durp (Jan 3, 2019)

@MetalBryan if you want to learn about boats Im just outside of norfolk if you want to come and kick it/ help out for a bit. There is a huge boat scene in Virginia.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 4, 2019)

Drstinker said:


> You been to Port Townsend?


 A couple times, ya!

Cheers,
Crow 

P.s. and bee tee dubs I ditched the lame “xx’s” don’t let it confuse you ;P


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 4, 2019)

Durp said:


> Best of luck! I love and miss sailing the salish sea. Im on the east coast now rebuilding an authentic junk rig schooner from Hong Kong atm tho  fair wind and following seas!



That is tooooo rad. Pics or it didn’t happen ;P

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Drstinker (Jan 4, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> A couple times, ya!
> 
> Cheers,
> Crow
> ...



Nice. There's some liveaboards and boat venturers over there. If you need a point in the right direction let me know.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 10, 2019)

Drstinker said:


> Nice. There's some liveaboards and boat venturers over there. If you need a point in the right direction let me know.



Man that would be awesome!

Sorry about my lapse is posting. Been an eventful couple weeks! 

I wanna keep this thread alive, so I’ll post something here at least once a week when possible! 

I have a buddy I’m helping sail his boat from the islands to the mainland this weekend. After that I’ll hit up some WiFi and finally edit the resources page with as much info as I can! 

In the meantime, here’s a couple more videos I made just kinda following along the boat punk lifestyle. At least it keeps the thread bumped!

There’s also a San Juan 24 for sale in the bay here as of today. Good shape, $3k. Right person could get it for $2500. It’s in the bay right now, anchored out, ready for the next Sea Tramp to get aboard and start living the life!

Cheers
Crow


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm in! Haven't read everything here yet, tho about to. But I'm in. I'm going to take 2019 to get my shit together ie bus, tools, car sell what we can't use and I'm getting a boat. I'm all in!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 13, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Heyo,
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> Been living a traveling punk life by land and sea in and off for the last decade. Currently full time liveaboard in the San Juan Islands.
> 
> ...





CrowTheBard said:


> I’m super down! I love teaching sailing to anyone that wants to learn. I hope ya come up.


Anyone? I'm dying to sail. It's the last frontier as far as im concirned. wide open freedome. open! No mpg no fule much bigger road. I have had 3 buses one still around... im over the bus scein. long story short I have a bunch of resorces just sitting around I'm no longer wanting to use for construction their intended use. Nor do I want to wast time on another bus. But boats... if the right community came afloat and was going to have a shop or someplace whare we could referbish or just fix a boat I would be down to donate alot of my tools just to lighten my load and start off the community right.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 16, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> I'm in! Haven't read everything here yet, tho about to. But I'm in. I'm going to take 2019 to get my shit together ie bus, tools, car sell what we can't use and I'm getting a boat. I'm all in!



I fully endorse this plan! 
Let me know when (not “if” with boats ya!) you help/advise/whatever. PM me and we’ll set up a line of communication.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 16, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> Anyone? I'm dying to sail. It's the last frontier as far as im concirned. wide open freedome. open! No mpg no fule much bigger road. I have had 3 buses one still around... im over the bus scein. long story short I have a bunch of resorces just sitting around I'm no longer wanting to use for construction their intended use. Nor do I want to wast time on another bus. But boats... if the right community came afloat and was going to have a shop or someplace whare we could referbish or just fix a boat I would be down to donate alot of my tools just to lighten my load and start off the community right.



That’s a huge part of what keeps me living on the water. True liberty and the distant horizon. They say the wind is still free...

I can’t say this community exists out there...yet. We have to build it.

Well maybe it does, but right now it’s just a lone Crow...(see what I did there? *wink* *wink*). But all things begin somewhere. Already a few local friends are really warming up into putting some energy into getting a community off the ground.

I have a friend here on island that would probably offer reasonable storage space, for word trade/interesting barters/etc. 

Fisherman’s Bay, Lopez Island, WA. This is the rally point for now (until we get kicked or find a better place, the later being the more likely!) so far 2019, any drifter out there working their way towards the sea, search out this bay, on this island, and let’s figure out how to get this pirate community operational, and most importantly autonomous and sustainable, meaning it’ll survive and out live any one person.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh and another week, another video to get your imagination hungry for this lifestyle. To keep ya’ll motivated when shit gets hard. Boatlife is worth it. Fuck yeah boatpunx. 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Jan 17, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Oh and another week, another video to get your imagination hungry for this lifestyle. To keep ya’ll motivated when shit gets hard. Boatlife is worth it. Fuck yeah boatpunx.
> 
> Cheers,
> Crow



May we all be fortunate enough to be grabbed, one day, by a press gang and find ourselves aboard the vessel of Cpt Crow! You make a good case, skipper, for going to Lopez Island! I've only ever sailed the Atlantic; so it's very tempting...


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 20, 2019)

Bey said:


> May we all be fortunate enough to be grabbed, one day, by a press gang and find ourselves aboard the vessel of Cpt Crow! You make a good case, skipper, for going to Lopez Island! I've only ever sailed the Atlantic; so it's very tempting...



We’re all Captains here 
The Atlantic offers a wider option of sailing to foreign, tropical ports though, if thats your thing, the east coast is definitely the better coast for hopping off from.

From here you have to get all the down the kind of foreboding northern coast of America, and don’t hit truely tropical climate until Mexico. At which point it’s hard to just “come home.” You have to either motor dead up current, up swell, and up wind (fucking awful) or sail out to Hawaii and then back (serious trip), or hit the Panama Canal or jump out to the South Pacific.

That’s all the options there are really for a sailor with foreign destination and far off world cruising on their minds.

The east coast allows access to not only the ICW, the eastern seaboard, Europe, the Med, the Florida Keys, the Bahamas, the Caribbean, and all of the east side of central and southern America, plus the Gulf of Mexico. Granted some of those require off shore passages as well, but nothing quite like the north west coast of America or the jump from the America’s to the South Pacific Islands.

BUT!!!!

Up here there IS a 4 season climate. We experience the full rythem of the earths seasons.

Thousands and thousands of protected and semi-protected waters with thousands of Anchorage’s snd marinas.

Rugged charm- soaring mountains, towering for and pine, glaciers, fjords and rivers. The landscape of the North!

Canada is like, just right there.

Lots of boats, boating resources, sources of income, opportunity, and plenty of room to spend s lifetime roaming on s tiny budget or income. 

Those are the reasons that keep me here for now. Maybe down the road I see myself shooting for a round the world trip, taking maybe 5 years to slowly circle the globe. But for now, everything I need, this place offers. 

There are over a dozen anchorages within as many miles of me. I can spend the night in a different place every night for months and never have to travel more than 20 miles in a day, most days I could travel less than 5 and be somewhere that seems like a totally new world than the one I can almost see in my wake! 

This place isn’t for everyone. It does get wet and cold. The days are short in the winter and the night is long. But if you appreciate the savage beauty of bears and orca and eagles and fanged mountains, and you’re the hearty sort, with thick blood and a heart of fire, then you’ll probably never want to leave this place again...

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 20, 2019)

Busted out TWO videos this week. I’m on a fucking roll haha. 

Summer is coming and the days are moving faster even though they’re growing longer...I’m so pumped. 2019 is gonna be fucking awesome.



Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Jan 20, 2019)

...one hand on the tiller, one on the coffee, and a heeled over boat...that's one definition of paradise!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 20, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Busted out TWO videos this week. I’m on a fucking roll haha.
> 
> Summer is coming and the days are moving faster even though they’re growing longer...I’m so pumped. 2019 is gonna be fucking awesome.
> 
> ...




Dude, a boatpunx community sounds amazing! I’m mainly into bike traveling, but I’ve been lurking at sailboats and thinking about boat life for a couple of years now. The sea is the last wilderness on Earth; the only place left to get the fuck away from the masses of human asses.

I live down the coast in Eureka, Ca. where we have a bay (Humboldt) with a couple of marinas where you can livaboard for around $200/mo. for a 30’ boat (minimum allowed for livaboard). There are often boats for sale on CL for pretty cheap, so I’m keeping my eyes pealed (such a strange expression). Would be cool to start a similar community here too, but I’m not opposed to sailing north to Lopez Island; looks pretty nice.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 21, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Dude, a boatpunx community sounds amazing! I’m mainly into bike traveling, but I’ve been lurking at sailboats and thinking about boat life for a couple of years now. The sea is the last wilderness on Earth; the only place left to get the fuck away from the masses of human asses.
> 
> I live down the coast in Eureka, Ca. where we have a bay (Humboldt) with a couple of marinas where you can livaboard for around $200/mo. for a 30’ boat (minimum allowed for livaboard). There are often boats for sale on CL for pretty cheap, so I’m keeping my eyes pealed (such a strange expression). Would be cool to start a similar community here too, but I’m not opposed to sailing north to Lopez Island; looks pretty nice.


Sounds like it’s ripenfor a little boat punk community. 

I’d rather see you do that. Communities all over the globe would be the ultimate goal. All it takes is people asking themselves “if not me, then who?” 

Lopez is excellent for anyone and everyone who doesn’t know where else to go or has no where else to go. I fully support boating pop-up communities forming where ever the water touches the land! 

Besides, sailing north sucks along the west coast sucks. South is the direction you’d want to go! Mexico and beyond...

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 21, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> We’re all Captains here
> The Atlantic offers a wider option of sailing to foreign, tropical ports though, if thats your thing, the east coast is definitely the better coast for hopping off from.
> 
> From here you have to get all the down the kind of foreboding northern coast of America, and don’t hit truely tropical climate until Mexico. At which point it’s hard to just “come home.” You have to either motor dead up current, up swell, and up wind (fucking awful) or sail out to Hawaii and then back (serious trip), or hit the Panama Canal or jump out to the South Pacific.
> ...


If i wasent convinced before, i sure as shit am now. 
You basicaly just confirmed my ideals of what i had hoped would be. If that makes sens


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 22, 2019)

The San Juan Islands look amazing! My partner and I decided to go for it! In the next few months we’ll be selling off most of our junk, and heading up to find a boat and start a new life on the sea. In the meantime, I signed up to take a beginner sailing workshop put on by the university here, and will be buried in books and videos on sailing and buying a used sailboat. I should have about a $5k budget saved by then. So stoked!!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 23, 2019)

Where’d you go @CrowTheBard ? All your inspiring content is gone, vanished from this thread...

Kkah


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 23, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Where’d you go @CrowTheBard ? All your inspiring content is gone, vanished from this thread...
> 
> Kkah


The thread im reading has it all, i think. Cant find any missing.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh weird, I had somehow enabled “ignore content” on Crow. Such a stoner. Never mind


----------



## Durp (Jan 23, 2019)

Best of luck to all you green horns. Try and get a cheap more or less disposable boat 26ft or less to learn. Anything bigger requires skill and forethought like chess. A small boat you can man handle into compliance withou worryimg about death. Throw the engines away, learn to work the wind, and upgrade to a more suitable vessel after you have some proven competency.


----------



## Durp (Jan 23, 2019)

Here is a thread I put together a few years ago to help you dreamers of the sea get started. https://squattheplanet.com/threads/a-few-helpful-safety-tips-to-aspiring-mariners.27993/


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 23, 2019)

Durp said:


> Best of luck to all you green horns. Try and get a cheap more or less disposable boat 26ft or less to learn. Anything bigger requires skill and forethought like chess. A small boat you can man handle into compliance withou worryimg about death. Throw the engines away, learn to work the wind, and upgrade to a more suitable vessel after you have some proven competency.


Deffinatly my plan.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jan 27, 2019)

The San Juan Islands are AMAZING! So many places to explore.
I never did make it to Lopez, but someday I'll make it. In all my travels, nothing has even come close to the sheer beauty and serenity of that area. It's like a world unto itself.

http://theperfectsailboatproject.blogspot.com/2008/07/my-short-long-list-of-boat-choices.html?m=1


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry been absent! Happens from time to time, especially when I’m out of service. Went sailing for the last week. Just popped into service reliable enough to actually jump online for a minute haha.

Here’s a pic of my junk a friend caught as I was ghosting by. 

I’ll reply to all the fresh comments tomorrow. Sounds like exciting stuff is happening!

Cheers!
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 30, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> The San Juan Islands look amazing! My partner and I decided to go for it! In the next few months we’ll be selling off most of our junk, and heading up to find a boat and start a new life on the sea. In the meantime, I signed up to take a beginner sailing workshop put on by the university here, and will be buried in books and videos on sailing and buying a used sailboat. I should have about a $5k budget saved by then. So stoked!!



Oh man congrats!
Taking control of your life and your dreams and your destiny is fucking beautiful! 

$5k will get you going for sure! 

Let me know if there’s anything I can help you with along the way. Sounds like you have a solid plan. With sailing, knowledge really is power!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 30, 2019)

Durp said:


> Best of luck to all you green horns. Try and get a cheap more or less disposable boat 26ft or less to learn. Anything bigger requires skill and forethought like chess. A small boat you can man handle into compliance withou worryimg about death. Throw the engines away, learn to work the wind, and upgrade to a more suitable vessel after you have some proven competency.



Absolutely solid advice.
I could brow-beat my smaller boats into submission if I fucked up, my bigger ones beat me into submission instead. 

The smallest boat you can possibly exist on is the right one. Size in boats follow an exponential curve...meaning a 30’ isn’t just 4’ longer than a 26’....it usually wider and deeper too, meaning the volume increases rapidly with length, at an exponential rate.

I’ll round up a bunch of boats off CL and post a thread on it.

God damn I have so many fucking irons in the fire right now lol. 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## beersalt (Jan 30, 2019)

Ayo, i'm in East Lewis county in WA. Possibly heading to Portland this weekend.. Have been, and will be around the area. I'd be down to meet up, have a beer, and talk sea jargin!!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 30, 2019)

How do you deal with cooking in the small space of a boat? Are the ovens on those small stoves useful? Do you end up eating out a lot or do you make the small space work? And how effective are marine heads at dealing with your shit?


----------



## marmar (Jan 30, 2019)

@CrowTheBard 
Hey awesome thread, very inspiring. I myself lived in a van for years, but given any kinda knowledge of how to sail and a cheap location to park it I'd be definitely living on boat instead. Well I had to learn how to drive to get into the van living action, so guess learning how to sail could be next future goal. Mind me asking, how much is the cheap rent of the marina docking spot you are taking about?
I met a girl who lives the boat life in key West not so long ago and from what she told me it was still cheaper for me to live in my van. She mentioned 700 a month.. Which is kinda the price of a house or room to rent, depending on location.. So to me that d be the deal breaker, cuz I ain't ready to pay rent like that just to park the boat. I'm used to free parking lol


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 31, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> How do you deal with cooking in the small space of a boat? Are the ovens on those small stoves useful? Do you end up eating out a lot or do you make the small space work? And how effective are marine heads at dealing with your shit?


 Great questions!
I’ve had all sorts of areingements over the years, from single burner butane, two burner alcohol, old skool terrifying pressurized alcohol, and currently a 3 burner propane with oven.

Depending on my set up meals are anything from 1 skillet type dishes, to straight up feast. Eating out would destroy the tiny little budget that we live off of, so no we don’t do that often at all. You totally get used to the small space, and once you let go of trying to make the boat an equivalent or analog for a shoreside house, I find your creativity tends to take over and the process of preparing and cooking food becomes kind of a fun daily challenge. 

Honestly living without refrigeration is the greater challenge. But again, a million ways around that one too. 

Marine heads: someone had to bring this up haha! So normal, wet marine heads are fine. But they require a holding talk, which requires pumping out from time to time. This usually costs about $5-$10 bucks but is also usually a bit of a hassle.

Nowadays, composting toilets are becoming more and more the norm. I have one on my boat, but in 6 months haven’t actually used it yet haha. Not because it’s not convienent or anything like, it’s judt hard to beat the ease of using the bucket and chuck it meathod. Aka shitting and pissing in a 3 gallon bucket and just tossing it over the side. Before ya’ll get crazy, yup that’s legal! However usually frowned upon in a marina cause...well yeah. But out crusing/voyaging, a bucket is awesome and easy and cheap and reliable. This is how it was done for pretty much all time except the last couple decades. 

Great questions, hope that helped, if not I’ll try again haha!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Jan 31, 2019)

marmar said:


> @CrowTheBard
> Hey awesome thread, very inspiring. I myself lived in a van for years, but given any kinda knowledge of how to sail and a cheap location to park it I'd be definitely living on boat instead. Well I had to learn how to drive to get into the van living action, so guess learning how to sail could be next future goal. Mind me asking, how much is the cheap rent of the marina docking spot you are taking about?
> I met a girl who lives the boat life in key West not so long ago and from what she told me it was still cheaper for me to live in my van. She mentioned 700 a month.. Which is kinda the price of a house or room to rent, depending on location.. So to me that d be the deal breaker, cuz I ain't ready to pay rent like that just to park the boat. I'm used to free parking lol



Thanx and right on man!
If you’ve been successful at van living,’you’d be successful in small boat living as well. A lot of parallels and overlap in the day to day living situation.

As far as slip rent goes, I pay $350 a month, but I don’t pay for power. $500 with full electrical hook ups. Rent in the islands is rarely less than $1000/mo (fucking rich assholes bought up so much summer home property, the remaining house rent is skyrocketing. Oh and then Airbnb came in and wiped out a ton more affordable housing options. Living on a boat up here is by far the cheapest way to live here.

Anyway, I’ve been at the dock for about 4 months now, kinda getting through the worst part of winter while my wife is working a full time jay oh bee. But we are moving out to anchor on Friday and will be staying on the hook from now on. That’s free and I highly reccomend it! 

Unfortunately our timing is going to be interesting. Huge cold snap hitting us this week. We’ve been in the upper 40s and lower 50s for weeks, and supposed to hit the high 20s/low30s for a week with about 20-25 knots of wind. Gonna be a wild ride rowing to shore in the mornings hahaha!

Some places around here have a 30 day limit on anchoring without moving, but there’s so many spots that’s easy to dance around and stay legal. If you don’t care about being legal (sometimes I do, sometimes I don’t. Cost/benefit type deal.) then you have even more options lol.

Living aboard without telling the marina usually cuts cost down too. For some ascinine reasonnmany marinas charge more to liveaboard even tho a slip is a slip is a slip. The boat is there either way,’so why charge more for people being inside it or not? /rantover 

My point being there is lots of FREE ways to make things work. Just a matter of how much comfort and convenience you can do without. 

A boat at the dock is safe. But that’s not what boats are for. Abandon the trappings of modern “security” and a whole new world begins to form right before your very eyes...and I promise you, it’s beautiful.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks so much for the enlightening answers! I figure that the accommodations of a sailboat would be downright luxurious compared to living out of a backpack, cooking on a camp stove, shitting in a hole in the ground, and sleeping in a tent, or even a van. 

You touched on refrigeration. How do you deal with that (or lack of)? Do you feel it’s a disadvantage moneywise because, for example, you have to buy a smaller (more expensive) container of milk, because you have to drink it all right away?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 31, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> the bucket and chuck it meathod. Aka shitting and pissing in a 3 gallon bucket and just tossing it over the side. Before ya’ll get crazy, yup that’s legal!


Looked it up, and it says its legal as long as its "treated". I always thought you had to use a pump out station at the dock......good to know


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 1, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Thanks so much for the enlightening answers! I figure that the accommodations of a sailboat would be downright luxurious compared to living out of a backpack, cooking on a camp stove, shitting in a hole in the ground, and sleeping in a tent, or even a van.
> 
> You touched on refrigeration. How do you deal with that (or lack of)? Do you feel it’s a disadvantage moneywise because, for example, you have to buy a smaller (more expensive) container of milk, because you have to drink it all right away?


Refrigeration on a boat is going to cost you...and keep costing you. Between the initial installation (holy shit $$$), and some how keeping it powered ($$$$$$$) and dealing with breakdowns (100% failure rate for those things. You may get a year or two of more or less trouble free operation, but nothing long term $$$$$) or you’re spending a ton on enough renewable energy to power the thing ($$$$) or running an engine/generator daily ($$$) to charge batteries or run the compressor. It’s just a non-option for the budget minded sailor.

I have a built in icebox that I sometimes use depending on availability/cost of ice. I can keep ice cold using a combo of dry/wet for about 2 weeks in the summer. 1 week with just wet ice. Winter I just leave stuff outside.

The real power comes from education yourself on just how much food we THINK needs refrigeration that does not (mayo, eggs, cheese, and on and on, so many items we keep chilled that keep just fine without) and also becoming a master chest of non-perishable items by using imagination and just whatever the hell you have. Food is just fuel sometimes, and not a production just to make my tongue happy lol. Mostly it’s just about adjusting what you eat tonfit what you can keep.




iamwhatiam said:


> Looked it up, and it says its legal as long as its "treated". I always thought you had to use a pump out station at the dock......good to know



If you don’t have anything except the bucket on the boat, it’s totally fine. “Treated” is meaningless in this scenario. Dumping any chemical “treatment” over the side is way worse that human waste IMO. Just be discrete and you’re good.

You HAVE to use a pump out IF you have a holding tank...if you’re in near shore waters. Offshore it’s whatever. But inshore, you can’t discharge your tanks...if you just have a bucket then it’s fine. Lol go figure. 

Better than entire cities pumping their raw waste into the water. Like Seattle did/does. 

Keep the questions coming 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 1, 2019)

Forgot to drop this one here



Enjoy! (Gotta keep the energy of the room up, so to speak!)

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## chrispsails (Feb 2, 2019)

crow, and whomever else. i just stumbled on this site tonight, saw your post. your location sounds dreamy, especially the hot tub. my boat's in the marina, but the shower's shared with a public bar, and essentially, a bunch of folks from local homeless encampments, and its never cleaned, so needless to say, it's filthy and clogged, more often than not. i keep saying i'll finally break down and join a yacht club if i find one with a hot tub. no such luck around here though : (
anyhow, the only thing is the weather, so i'm looking at going south, trying to figure out where i'd be happiest, for now. in the meantime, i was excited to see your post as i'm on the search for a saltier place with a sense of community, so i just wanted to reach out, and say 'hey' in case we ever cross paths.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 2, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Keep the questions coming



So, as with anything else in life like a car or a house etc, there's always maintenance costs. I'm curious as to what is your estimated cost of keeping the boat in decent shape is every year? I know it can vary by year....but in general, how much do you spend on maintenance every year? if you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 4, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> So, as with anything else in life like a car or a house etc, there's always maintenance costs. I'm curious as to what is your estimated cost of keeping the boat in decent shape is every year? I know it can vary by year....but in general, how much do you spend on maintenance every year? if you feel comfortable sharing.



This is soooooo hard for me to quantify. I’ve owned like 10 boats so far, all in varying degrees of overall condition. But I always end up doing some kind of refit to each of them, and depending on the size and scope of the projects, the cost can literally be all over the place.

I’d say overall the cost of ownership is about the same as for an older vehicle that’s driven lots of miles every year. At a minimum, a haulout, bottom paint, and general supplies required runs maybe $2500 a year. For me, I mostly spend my money on paint and caulk and varnish and spare parts (fuel filters, oil changes, fasteners, lines, etc.) 

But as always, there’s ways to cut down all the costs. 

Really, the truth is, it’ll cost you everything you have. You’ll either have it upfront, or will pause to work for a bit to earn it. Either way, you’ll have it handled, and it just becomes part of the rhythm of your life.

Hope that helps!
It’s fucking COLD today with s 35 knot NE wind. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 4, 2019)

marmar said:


> @CrowTheBard
> Hey awesome thread, very inspiring. I myself lived in a van for years, but given any kinda knowledge of how to sail and a cheap location to park it I'd be definitely living on boat instead. Well I had to learn how to drive to get into the van living action, so guess learning how to sail could be next future goal. Mind me asking, how much is the cheap rent of the marina docking spot you are taking about?
> I met a girl who lives the boat life in key West not so long ago and from what she told me it was still cheaper for me to live in my van. She mentioned 700 a month.. Which is kinda the price of a house or room to rent, depending on location.. So to me that d be the deal breaker, cuz I ain't ready to pay rent like that just to park the boat. I'm used to free parking lol


I agree with the free parking thing, but having owned 3 busses and a van I can't seem to beat the 0 MPGs.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank


CrowTheBard said:


> This is soooooo hard for me to quantify. I’ve owned like 10 boats so far, all in varying degrees of overall condition. But I always end up doing some kind of refit to each of them, and depending on the size and scope of the projects, the cost can literally be all over the place.
> 
> I’d say overall the cost of ownership is about the same as for an older vehicle that’s driven lots of miles every year. At a minimum, a haulout, bottom paint, and general supplies required runs maybe $2500 a year. For me, I mostly spend my money on paint and caulk and varnish and spare parts (fuel filters, oil changes, fasteners, lines, etc.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honest response. I'm just thinking of the saying "a boat is a hole in the water you throw money into". I mean, it's not gonna stop me from getting a boat but it's something to keep in mind before you jump into the lifestyle I think. I've known a few people now that threw all the money they had into a buying "cheap" boat, thinking that they'd just be able to sail into the sunset right away and in reality once they learned how expensive it was....well, neither of them ever ended up actually sailing their boats. The first guy lost the boat when he went to jail for a few months and didn't pay his moorage fees or whatever. Second guy ended up selling his boat when he realized he got in over his head. Third guy spent months tinkering with shit on his boat and fixing new problems that were discovered, but never left the dock....he had planned to sail to Alaska and never did. Ended up moving. Fuck if I become one of those people. There's nothing sadder then a boat that never gets sailed....i'ts like a musical instrument that just sits in the corner collecting dust and never gets played. sad


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 5, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> Thank
> 
> Thanks for the honest response. I'm just thinking of the saying "a boat is a hole in the water you throw money into". I mean, it's not gonna stop me from getting a boat but it's something to keep in mind before you jump into the lifestyle I think. I've known a few people now that threw all the money they had into a buying "cheap" boat, thinking that they'd just be able to sail into the sunset right away and in reality once they learned how expensive it was....well, neither of them ever ended up actually sailing their boats. The first guy lost the boat when he went to jail for a few months and didn't pay his moorage fees or whatever. Second guy ended up selling his boat when he realized he got in over his head. Third guy spent months tinkering with shit on his boat and fixing new problems that were discovered, but never left the dock....he had planned to sail to Alaska and never did. Ended up moving. Fuck if I become one of those people. There's nothing sadder then a boat that never gets sailed....i'ts like a musical instrument that just sits in the corner collecting dust and never gets played. sad



That’s the trap I’m hoping to help people avoid. In our commercialized culture, seamanship and sailing are just another casualty, since neither can be purchased on a shelf. The sea remains the same, and the same cheap tech that got sailors across the worlds oceans for a milenia still works just as well today. 

It also helps just to go! To get out and sail. If you start to realize Alaska is out of reach, move the goal posts (they’re yours anyway right?) Get the boat ready for 20 mile day trips then and then go play! Or 5 miles trips. Or whatever is obtainable! Obtain it...then move the goal posts again. Alaska will still be there when you’re ready. So to speak anyway!

I’ve fallen into the “all or nothing” trap a few times myself, when my own lofty goals can’t be reached, I conclude the whole endevour must then have been a waste, and must abandon it at the first chance. This kind of binary thinking doesn’t serve a sailor very well, or any human for that matter.

A sailor creates options, seemingly out of thin air. A sailor is always looking a dozen steps ahead, and inventing plans and contingencies to deal with any situation that may arise. A sailor does not curse the wind and tide for acting as their nature dictates. A sailor instead changes the very nature of their own reality to adjust to these conditions that lie well beyond their control...they trim sails, set anchors, heave to, reef, navigate, ride the currents, harness the breeze, and adjust course.

Such is life me thinks. 
Maybe our dreams should just be more malable, more fluid, more easily adjusted for life’s unforeseen gales and calms...

In any case, sailing and voyaging under sail are still obtainable dreams for anyone who wants it bad enough. Your adventure may look radically different that the glitzy, wealthy authors and YouTubers make it look, but it will be no less fun, no less worth it, and in the end, with a cheaper boat, simpler gear, and a vastly smaller budget, you will become twice the sailor then those credit card cruisers could ever dream to be.

It’s knowlege and skill that you should hoard and accumulate. They can be had for free, and their benefit incalculable in its greatness! 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 5, 2019)

Hmmm maybe I can put it this way:

If you’re poor (like me), you can have this life, a sailing life, but only if it’s your only life. The boat, and by extension, the freedom and lifestyle it offers you, must be your first priority. You must be willing to give her every hour of your time she demands. You must be proactive and stop problems before they even start. You gotta be willing to give her all the money she demands, and by extension, be willing to find creative ways to minimize her need for dollars over simple sweat equity. She has to come first, in your heart and in your soul, you have to love her. Adore her. Almost worship her.

She is your wings and you the muscle that moves them. Without you she cannot fly, and without her, neither can you. It’s the perfect, beautiful, symbiotic relationship, one for which I can think of no other parallel or analog. 

She will demand much of you, but you will gladly pay, as any lover does, not only out of a selfless desire to nurture a thing of beauty, but from a promise that all your efforts will be reciprocated. She will always treat you in kind. 

A well loved boat will tend to her sailors, sheltering them and taking care of herself when the crew can handle no more. It’s in these moments, when your very survival depends on her, that you will be glad of all the times you put her first, above all else, for in that moment she can be either your savior, Your guardian angel, head tucked under her wing...or a coffin. 

So it’s hard to quantify how much it costs to own a boat and live this way. Even after more and more thought, the best answer I can give really is: everything you have. Everything you’re willing to give. 

After seeing the other side of the horizon, I can tell you, with confidence, that it’s worth it.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 6, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Hmmm maybe I can put it this way:
> 
> If you’re poor (like me), you can have this life, a sailing life, but only if it’s your only life. The boat, and by extension, the freedom and lifestyle it offers you, must be your first priority. You must be willing to give her every hour of your time she demands. You must be proactive and stop problems before they even start. You gotta be willing to give her all the money she demands, and by extension, be willing to find creative ways to minimize her need for dollars over simple sweat equity. She has to come first, in your heart and in your soul, you have to love her. Adore her. Almost worship her.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about the need to give it your all, or don’t do it at all. Having to pay housing costs on top of maintaining a boat would be ridiculous! I think that’s why so many boats end up for sale. 

The allure for me IS the lifestyle, the freedom it can provide, providing the sailor commits to the boat that makes it happen. A happy marriage.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 11, 2019)

Such a busy bird I am. 
Here’s my last two videos. Hope they keep the inspiration high! 





Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 12, 2019)

How ya doing with this weather Crow? Are you guys getting much snow? We've been getting hammered inland Skagit county.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 13, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> How ya doing with this weather Crow? Are you guys getting much snow? We've been getting hammered inland Skagit county.
> View attachment 48967
> View attachment 48968


Daaaaaaaang!
Ya’ll got freaking hammered!
We got 6-8” which is more than I’ve ever seen here on the island. You look like you got *feet* of snow there. Crazy!

Hope everyone is surviving this last bit of crazy winter!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## chrispsails (Feb 18, 2019)

crow's points are all legit, however, while it's true about discharging or dumping your bucket OFF SHORE in the ocean, please, if you're in an enclosed water way like a marina/cove, please don't dump your shit over. whether it's coming from your tank or a bucket, it is still not 'legal,' and not only is it unsanitary, it's disgusting for your neighbors to see your shit floating around the boat. if you're not in the ocean, go to a public bathroom on shore once or twice a day. or get a composting toilet, and dump that every week or weeks. it's easy to maintain and doesn't smell. lots of boats have converted to this. or even get a porta potty and walk the little tank up to shore once in a while. if you're just shitting in it you won't have to empty it much.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 18, 2019)

CrowTheBard]
Marine heads: someone had to bring this up haha! So normal said:


> crow's points are all legit, however, while it's true about discharging or dumping your bucket OFF SHORE in the ocean, please, if you're in an enclosed water way like a marina/cove, please don't dump your shit over. whether it's coming from your tank or a bucket, it is still not 'legal,' and not only is it unsanitary, it's disgusting for your neighbors to see your shit floating around the boat. if you're not in the ocean, go to a public bathroom on shore once or twice a day. or get a composting toilet, and dump that every week or weeks. it's easy to maintain and doesn't smell. lots of boats have converted to this. or even get a porta potty and walk the little tank up to shore once in a while. if you're just shitting in it you won't have to empty it much.



Lol @ quoting myself. 
I read your post and had to go back and read what I wrote. I was pretty sure I mentioned marinas and composting toilets in there somewhere.  

Portapotties are to be avoided at all costs. Around here there is almost no legal places to dump them on shore. Most people just dump them over the side...illegally but when no provided with acceptable and accessible legal options, people will always resort to doing what they gotta do to get by.

I know a lot of rich motherfuckers in HUGE yachts and brag about discharging their 500 gallon shit tanks in marinas before they leave just to be assholes.

So yeah, just be cool, respect each other and the environment. It ain’t no thang.

Cheers,
Crow

Oh yeah another week another motivational video haha


Edit: my quotes got f’d up some how. Maybe I fixed it?


----------



## chrispsails (Feb 20, 2019)

i've seen people carry the tiny tank from the porta-potty to the bathroom and just dump& flush. it has a lid and a carrying handle. i also know boat people who made their own composting bucket, not sure about where they dump that (i could ask) but anything is better than having your neighbor go for a swim in your poop! and yeah, the big yachties are the biggest assholes, that goes without saying. 
on that note, related but i forgot to mention prior: it's so easy to use non toxic soap like dr bronners for washing up, anyone considering this, please avoid cheap toxic detergents, and soaps, there's so much bad shit in there that kills the thing you're there to love. the whole point of life aboard is to be closer to nature and keep things simple, so why people disregard and destroy the thing that sustains them boggles my mind. a big thing of bronners or the equivalent can be diluted and used for everything and lasts a long time and isn't full of chemicals and bleach that literally destroy the health of the water, plants, animals


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 20, 2019)

Solid advice @crispsails! 
We use Bronners for everything from washing and cleaning the boat, laundry, bathing, everything really. I have a small bottle of Dawn for serious grease/oil cutting, but it’s rarely used. 

Thanx for adding to the discussion. Again, awesome advice!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 20, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Solid advice @crispsails!
> We use Bronners for everything from washing and cleaning the boat, laundry, bathing, everything really. I have a small bottle of Dawn for serious grease/oil cutting, but it’s rarely used.
> 
> Thanx for adding to the discussion. Again, awesome advice!
> ...


Dr Bronners is also a respectable toothpaste...


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 21, 2019)

Bey said:


> Dr Bronners is also a respectable toothpaste...


Really? 
I didn’t know this haha.
Or am I being gullible right now? 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 21, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Really?
> I didn’t know this haha.
> Or am I being gullible right now?
> 
> ...


No, it's true...When Dr Bronner was still alive, the bottles mentioned using it as a toothpaste, along with a lot of other uses...maybe 25? Something like that....I think that the current owners may have changed the bottle text, somewhat. Also, it used to have a lot more mystical writing then now, as I recall...


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 23, 2019)

...And now this came in the mail. Turns out the Chamber of Commerce is very serious...


----------



## CrowTheBard (Feb 23, 2019)

Bey said:


> ...And now this came in the mail. Turns out the Chamber of Commerce is very serious...
> View attachment 49104



Ha! That’s awesome! 
We have ours somewhere on board.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Mar 5, 2019)

What a weird couple weeks I’ve had...and by weird I mean”frustrating,” “eventful,” “stressful,” and finally “fun.”

I finally ran out of room on my phone, and in the process of dumping all my video and pics to a hard drive (5 years worth! No cloud cause I’m dumb) I lost 90% of it all, including 3 in progress edits I had going, as well as all the pics and videos I had of our previous boats and adventures. Somehow my phone also stopped holding a charge after this. And got wet In the dinghy and had to spend a week in a bag of rice. So no internet, no shooting or editing, bleh. Frustrating. It does work now however! Finally!

Next we had to go to “America” as we jokingly call the mainland so Wren could have two teeth pulled. This out her down for a week almost, and me on nurse duty. We also both quit smoking at that time...well she has fully, I’m down to one or two when I break. But down from a fucking pack a day. Eventful. 

To top it off, gale after gale has ripped through with anywhere from 25-50 knots of wind. A lot of sleeping with one eye open. A lot of wet, cold, hard rows to shore to get Wren to work. And a lot of hard, wet, cold rows out with kerosine, food, and water. Totally worth the effort, and mostly I enjoy the struggle (it’s mine afterall, and very human, to have my struggles centered around nothing more than Mother Nature and the bare necessities of life) but nonetheless stressful at times when coupled with all the above mentioned stuff!

But we finally took some time to go sailing in a break in the gales. Fun! So sorry for my absence here and elsewhere online! Crow has had a weird couple weeks!

Finally got some new eye/ear candy uploaded. Well it is to me anyways. YMMV haha.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey Boat Punks! Thanks for keeping this thread alive. Great new resources & info & stories since I last checked in. I've made a little progress towards this and have new questions, but mostly wanted to keep my name in this thread.

1. I've saved about a grand and found that the idea of being a captain in a pirate navy helps me spend a little less on shit I can't bring on a boat. While the idea of moving to the PCNW is attractive for the community, I've been looking at starting this adventure in the NE as a practical place to start. What are the benefits/drawbacks to buying a used boat on a trailer vs. in the water?

2. Keeping this idea of an StP boat punk community in mind, should I focus my efforts on "joining" a community vs. spending all my resources/efforts on going it solo? It would be nice to live on a boat, pay its owner a little rent, and learn about the life firsthand before becoming an owner, but maybe this isn't practical? Boats are small and I think privacy is probably a huge draw.

3. Not trying to be funny, but Crow it seems important to you to live on your boat at the Canadian border during winter. Why wouldn't you go south for this season? I don't like the tropics or southern regions of the temperate zone in the summer, but surely there is a powerful reason to keep you living in what seems like unnecessary hardship? I love the cold but am not sure I could enjoy myself in this way. Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## CrowTheBard (Apr 13, 2019)

My apologies for my absence here over the last month. I’ve been on the move constantly (we’ve sailed 18 days out of the last 35) and my phone was claimed nun Davy Jones a few weeks back...just got my replacement so I can rejoin the wider world again haha. 

I’ll give a better response when I have a bit more time tomorrow. 

Cheers!
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (Apr 29, 2019)

MetalBryan said:


> Hey Boat Punks! Thanks for keeping this thread alive. Great new resources & info & stories since I last checked in. I've made a little progress towards this and have new questions, but mostly wanted to keep my name in this thread.
> 
> 1. I've saved about a grand and found that the idea of being a captain in a pirate navy helps me spend a little less on shit I can't bring on a boat. While the idea of moving to the PCNW is attractive for the community, I've been looking at starting this adventure in the NE as a practical place to start. What are the benefits/drawbacks to buying a used boat on a trailer vs. in the water?
> Great, complex question. There is merits to both and the short answer is, it depends on how you intend to use it. A “trailer sailor” is restricted in dimensions to permit use on the highway; meaning the vessels beam, length, and draft are set by highway regulations. This generally, with a few notable exceptions, means a lighter, smaller craft, suitable for inshore or near shore crusing in light to moderate weather and conditions.
> ...



My response in purple.

I have sooooooo much to catch up on. So many stories to tell! 

I’m getting my wisdom teeth out tomorrow (I’m fucking freaking) and will be down for the week. That means I’ll have the time to be on here and edit some video and connect with folks that want to chat or need help with anything.

Man I missed StP. Never enough ours in a sailors day. 

Cheers,
Crow the Bard


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the answers. I guess it never occurred to me that "most sailors" would restrict themselves to specific regions because of difficulties transversing the oceans. I could see how that would keep in you in the PNW as well as create a stronger community... if you're never mixing with folks who sail from NE down around the horn and back up again. 

I wonder if the answer to all my previous questions is to think about liveaboarding in this way: 

Buy the boat, in the water, with the intent to live and fix it up during the "pleasant" season. When the weather/currents turn sour I could sell the boat, breaking even-ish, and hop a greyhound to the next location to repeat that process. I wouldn't need off-season storage or a truck & trailer, and I could be a part of more than one community. 

Having spent the past month or so window shopping for boats, it seems like they fluctuate in value almost as much as crypto currency. I understand it's a ton of physical labor to start from scratch two or three times a year, but it would give me a lot more flexibility in terms of where I wanted to be. One thing I learned from living in the van is I became VERY attached to it and I think that protective mentality made me miss a lot of opportunities. 

Anyway, good luck with the tooth pulling... I've been there!


----------



## CrowTheBard (Apr 30, 2019)

MetalBryan said:


> Thanks for the answers. I guess it never occurred to me that "most sailors" would restrict themselves to specific regions because of difficulties transversing the oceans. I could see how that would keep in you in the PNW as well as create a stronger community... if you're never mixing with folks who sail from NE down around the horn and back up again.
> 
> I wonder if the answer to all my previous questions is to think about liveaboarding in this way:
> 
> ...


That’s actually a solid plan.
Especially if you enjoy the work. It’s amazing how much value a good pressure washing, a coat of paint here or there, or a minor upgrade can add to the overall value of a boat.

If that’s your plan then I’d recommend starting with a “stable” of half a dozen or so boats that are 1. Common, 2. Overall hold value, 3. Readily available used parts and sails 4. Have no know major longevity issues. 

By narrowing your search and becoming a semi-expert in a few common hulls (Ericsson 27, Catalina 30s, Bristol 30, Albin Vega 28, Pearson Triton, etc) you can really start to find those good deals and easily flip them. For example, a well maintained Ericon 27 can fetch up to $15,000. They can also be had for $1500 all beat to hell and back and everything in between. That’s what gives the flipper the ability to churn a real profit at times.

And yeah, the North Pacific is no joke. It’s gets weather just as big as shown on the crab fishing shows up in Alaska in the bearing sea. I’ve been trapped in 70knots of sustained winds and 40-60’ seas off the coast between California and Oregon. Terrifying and beautiful and awe inspiring and frightening all at once. An experience I am happy to have lived through, but hope to never repeat!

YouTube “Columbia river bar storm” and see what you can dig up. Quite literally some of the foulest water on planet earth. 

I’m flying out May 20th to SFBay to meet a buddy to help bring his boat back up here. It’s gonna be a wild ride! 

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2019)

Just got back from the first overnight trip on the new boat. Cruised on over to Lummi Island and found a beautiful small bay to anchor in for the night at Lummi Island Campground ( a boat in only free campground, no roads lead to it). The campsites all have picnic tables and fire pits and there's a couple a outhouses too. It's popular with a lot of kayakers from Bellingham, but we had the whole place to ourselves. I'd recommend anyone check the spot out if you are around Lummi island, but you definitely need a stern anchor or line tied to shore in addition to your bow anchor to keep your boat from swinging into the rocks when the tides change.




Weather report said 10 knot winds. (Was more like gusts to 20) It was a little bumpy on the way across to Lummi so I just decided to motor there. You seasoned sailors would probably scoff, but I didn't feel too comfortable hoisting the sails in the conditions I was in, being my first time. Waves were crashing over the bow and my clothes got fucking soaked in sea spray.






Home for the night.









I am definitely jumping off this cliff face later in the summer, when it's hot out.






Best spot in the house. Campsite on a bluff overlooking Bellingham Bay. You can see Bellingham in the distance about 7 miles away, from this spot.

-------------------------
Had an awesome fucking first time out on the boat and learned a lot. Other than slicing a couple fingers with my knife everything went pretty smoothly. I even pulled back into my slip at the marina without hitting anyone/anything!

Lessons learned this trip:
1) Always prepare for worse than you'd expect. I would have been more comfortable if I'd brought rain pants. I'll keep rain gear on the boat from now on.
2) Don't fully trust weather forecasts.
3) Good to have an extra anchor on board and extra line.
4) Quarter the bigger waves as opposed to heading straight into them.
5) I want roller furling for when I go out solo.


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 1, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> Just got back from the first overnight trip on the new boat. Cruised on over to Lummi Island and found a beautiful small bay to anchor in for the night at Lummi Island Campground ( a boat in only free campground, no roads lead to it). The campsites all have picnic tables and fire pits and there's a couple a outhouses too. It's popular with a lot of kayakers from Bellingham, but we had the whole place to ourselves. I'd recommend anyone check the spot out if you are around Lummi island, but you definitely need a stern anchor or line tied to shore in addition to your bow anchor to keep your boat from swinging into the rocks when the tides change.
> View attachment 50181
> 
> Weather report said 10 knot winds. (Was more like gusts to 20) It was a little bumpy on the way across to Lummi so I just decided to motor there. You seasoned sailors would probably scoff, but I didn't feel too comfortable hoisting the sails in the conditions I was in, being my first time. Waves were crashing over the bow and my clothes got fucking soaked in sea spray.
> ...


Incredible man! 
Great first trip out! So fucking awesome! 

1. That’s kinda the #1 rule of seamanship: always be ready for the worst. 

2. Nope. Especially around here. I can be blowing 5 knots and half a mile away around a bend you can be slammed by 20 knots. Be especially wary of wind vs. tide situations. That cause big, sloppy seas. 

3. Always. I have 3 anchors and enough warp to set them all if I had to. Your ground tackle is the only real “insurance” you have out there. It’s worth every penny you spend on it, and every minute you spend practicing getting a good set. 

4. Great point. Much easier to slice into them at about a 45* angle or so off the bow. Technically “quartering” them puts them on your hip (the quarter of a sailboat being her aftermost section before the transom). If the seas are following you, quartering then is better than taking them dead astern. 

5. Don’t do it. Roller furling sucks. It has a 100% fail rate. It either won’t open when you need it to most, or it won’t furl when you surely need it to, and worst yet, it’ll open itself and try to kill you at the worst possible moment. Also you’re stuck with one headsail then. Which means you are either going to be undercanvased in the light stuff, or have a shitty setting headsail when the going gets tough, compounding the tough situation. The first time you have to claw off a lee shore in a gale you’ll appreciate the simplicity and reliability of hank on sails. Practice makes perfect.
What issuers were you having with your headsails? Maybe I can offer some more specific advice there too? 

Dude, I’m beyond stoked for you. Welcome to a life time of salt and wind and tide. You’re free now brother. No more masters except Mother Nature herself. Sometimes she will love you, sometimes she will hate you, and sometimes you will curse her very name, but she is mistress unlike any others, and us sailors love her all the more because of her cantankerous nature, and not inspire of it.

What’s your life looking like his month? I’d love to catch up with you and help you out with anything you need, or just offer a crash course in sail trim and boat handling under sail. 

Cheers!
Crow the Bard


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 1, 2019)

Since you’re in Baham, my good buddy Quinn is over there in URSA MAJOR (photo attached). If you can find the boat, go meet him. He’s a pretty damn good sailor too. Maybe he’ll take you out for a sail on his boat before he comes back to Lopez? Or ya’ll can buddy boat here when he heads back this way. Always nice to travel in company when you’re first learning.

Anyways, be worth tracking him down if you can. Tell him I sentcha haha.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Since you’re in Baham, my good buddy Quinn is over there in URSA MAJOR (photo attached). If you can find the boat, go meet him. He’s a pretty damn good sailor too. Maybe he’ll take you out for a sail on his boat before he comes back to Lopez? Or ya’ll can buddy boat here when he heads back this way. Always nice to travel in company when you’re first learning.
> 
> Anyways, be worth tracking him down if you can. Tell him I sentcha haha.
> 
> ...


HA! I saw that boat in the marina!!!! I remember it because I was thinking that I've seen it up in Ketchikan/Sitka, AK somehwere. Has he been up to Southeast Alaska in it at all? Or maybe it was just another boat with the same name I'd seen in Alaska. But that's good to know....I'll have to say hello if I see him on it.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> What issuers were you having with your headsails? Maybe I can offer some more specific advice there too?
> 
> What’s your life looking like his month? I’d love to catch up with you and help you out with anything you need, or just offer a crash course in sail trim and boat handling under sail.
> 
> ...


Good to know about the rolling furler. I just figured it would make for less running around on deck when soloing, but I never thought about the dependability of it working when you need it to most.

I think I'm just scared of sailing with the both the jib and main because I'm not confident yet. I have a genoa too. When the seller took us out the first time, there were a few times some gusts came out of nowhere and the boat heeled over pretty far. I know how to correct a boat from broaching, but I dunno....I'm just scared of sailing under too much speed yet. Its all a little overwhelming for us newbies.  Lol But the only way to overcome that fear is to get out and practice.

Couple of questions:
Is there any kind of guard you can put on the main sheet pulley (I think it's called a clew block?). I just feel that sooner or later when easing the main, and I'm not paying attention, my hand/fingers are gonna get pinched in there and that's gonna hurt like a mother. Or is that just something you have to be aware of when trimming the sail.

Also just out of curiousity, how much chain do you use for your anchor(s) and what size? I'm thinking I might get a little bigger and longer one then what's on the boat now. And what style anchors do you have? I just have a danforth on there now, which seems like the most common type for up here. Would a Bruce be a good 2nd addition?

-------
Almost the entire month of May is free for me. I start summer work either late May or early June (still to be determined) and then I'll be pretty busy for a couple months. The running lights are not working so I really want to fix that before making any longer trips. Also thinking about getting a GPS plotter for the islands, until I get the lay of the land better. But I definitely would like to get over to your island. I need to gain a little more experience first though before I make the trek over there on my own, because the only friends I have here who are experienced sailors can't do more than overnight trips.

Cheers!


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 1, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> HA! I saw that boat in the marina!!!! I remember it because I was thinking that I've seen it up in Ketchikan/Sitka, AK somehwere. Has he been up to Southeast Alaska in it at all? Or maybe it was just another boat with the same name I'd seen in Alaska. But that's good to know....I'll have to say hello if I see him on it.


I’m not sure if that boat has been to AK in its life or not. It’s a fair bet to say it has. It’s been all the way down to Mexico and back...

Don’t be afraid to just go hunt the boat down and knock on it haha. 


iamwhatiam said:


> Good to know about the rolling furler. I just figured it would make for less running around on deck when soloing, but I never thought about the dependability of it working when you need it to most.
> That should kinda be your first though with all your gear. Reliability matters most when you’re a floating island of one, summed up in 22 feet...
> I think I'm just scared of sailing with the both the jib and main because I'm not confident yet. I have a genoa too. When the seller took us out the first time, there were a few times some gusts came out of nowhere and the boat heeled over pretty far. I know how to correct a boat from broaching, but I dunno....I'm just scared of sailing under too much speed yet. Its all a little overwhelming for us newbies.  Lol But the only way to overcome that fear is to get out and practice.
> Totally man! I still remember all my early years jitters. It’s perhaps the first experience of being truly reliable on one’s self and one’s skill set in an environment that is hostile to human life. One realizes, quite suddenly, just how small they are, and how powerful the wind and water truly are!
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Do you have wheels? Maybe I can ferry to Anacortes and figure out how to get to Bham for there for s couple days of sailing up there on your boat. I can help teach a lot in a few days I think.


Hell yeah man! That would be fucking sweet. I have a truck, so I could pick you up in Anacortes. I'll pay for your ferry trip too.


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 2, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> Hell yeah man! That would be fucking sweet. I have a truck, so I could pick you up in Anacortes. I'll pay for your ferry trip too.



Whoa, way generous of you man! A walk on ticket is less than $20 I think. 

May is chaotic for me (I think my brother is coming to visit, I’m scrambling to get work done on my boat after watching her get ugly all winter, and then the 20th I’m helping bring a boat up from SF...chaotic haha) but I will carve out a couple days to come teach ya a few things.

I’ll PM ya my phone # and we can figure it out from there.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 12, 2019)

So went out again overnight with my uncle. Practiced setting up and raising the sails on my own. We pretended like he wasn't there, so I could learn how to do it myself for sailing solo. Put the jib upside down on the first try oooops lol that doesn't look right. On our way back to the marina, the winds picked up quite a bit and I needed his help keeping the boat pointed into the wind to drop the sails.... and even then the boat wasn't holding it's course.....should have powered up the motor a bit more, the boom flew over hard and the sheet pulled through the block into the water (didn't have a knot on the end of the line), all the while my clueless dog is right under foot while we're scrambling to fix all this lol. It was a little embarassing, if anyone was watching. If I had been alone, I think the only thing I could have done would have been to drop the anchor out in the bay to keep the boat pointed to the wind and then dealt with the sails before motoring back in to the marina.

I know you probably usually go out with Wren so you have help, but if you are by yourself do you usually drop anchor while under sail? or do you have autopilot on board or what?

Looked for Quinn, but I didn't see the boat in the marina anymore.


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 13, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> So went out again overnight with my uncle. Practiced setting up and raising the sails on my own. We pretended like he wasn't there, so I could learn how to do it myself for sailing solo. Put the jib upside down on the first try oooops lol that doesn't look right. On our way back to the marina, the winds picked up quite a bit and I needed his help keeping the boat pointed into the wind to drop the sails.... and even then the boat wasn't holding it's course.....should have powered up the motor a bit more, the boom flew over hard and the sheet pulled through the block into the water (didn't have a knot on the end of the line), all the while my clueless dog is right under foot while we're scrambling to fix all this lol. It was a little embarassing, if anyone was watching. If I had been alone, I think the only thing I could have done would have been to drop the anchor out in the bay to keep the boat pointed to the wind and then dealt with the sails before motoring back in to the marina.
> 
> I know you probably usually go out with Wren so you have help, but if you are by yourself do you usually drop anchor while under sail? or do you have autopilot on board or what?
> 
> Looked for Quinn, but I didn't see the boat in the marina anymore.


Sounds like another great learning experience!

Wren actually didn’t know a single thing about boats until I kidnapped her and press ganged her into service. Ha! She is still learning and at a novice level despite being on boats with me for the better part of 5 years.

This is kinda my fault you see, as I actually spent the majority of the 10 years of sailing prior to her singlehanding...that means alone. 

I sailed my first boat singled handed (a little 30’ schooner of Atkin design) from Adam Francisco, down to Mexico, our to Hawaii and back to SF. I did the same in the Florida keys and Bahamas a year or so later.

Because of the habits I developed all those years, I actually feel more comfortable working my boats alone. Sailing isn’t natural to Wren, and so i end up feeling like she is in my way sometimes. Thus we kind of fall into a routine of her only being called on when I really just want the convenience of an extra set of hands to help with some manouver or another. Otherwise she is content to keep our log book, record video, keep hot coffee and little hot snacks filtering up from the companionway, and being my eyes (mine are shit and I broke my glasses over a year ago and haven’t been able to replace them.) 

So, the long version of the short answer is: you can do it all alone no problem! Especially in a small, light boat like yours. 

My boat weighs 22,000 lbs and spreads almost 700 square feet of canvas. I regularly sail her for a weekend alone. I can dock her under sail just as easily as under power. Just takes time to learn. Keep at it!

So, here’s how ya take your sails down, alone or will crew.

1. Round up into the wind, pointing the bow as close to the true wind as possible. 

2. As your round up, sheet the main in as hard as she’ll go. 

3. Keep the main sheeted in hard and as the sails luff, move forward and cast off your jib halyard. Hand in the jib using a hand on the sheets, or leech, or whatever you can grab to keep it from blowing over the side of the boat. Don’t forget to belay the bitter end of your halyard so you don’t lose it aloft. 

4. Maybe by now the boat has either tacked herself or has fallen off the wind enough to start sailing again. That’s ok. Slowly walk back to the tiller and decide what comes next. If you’ve lost too much ground to leeward and need to step off a bit, then ease out your main a bit, fall off the wind, and do a short tack or two under mainsail to get back the ground you lost. If you still have plenty of sea room, then get her settled by using the tiller to luff her back up.

5. If you have a topping lift, top up, then walk to the mast and cast off the main halyard. Douse the main and throw a few quick ties around it so it would spill out and block your view. 

6. Take your time getting back in the cockpit, ensuring no lines are in the water. Fire up the motor and motor on. 

Learn a “figure 8 knot” if you don’t already know it. Make it at the ends of all your sheets and halyards. It’s the best stopper knot for this job and prevents the bitter end from whipping through a block and becoming a pain in the ass.

Nice work man! Don’t get discouraged. Sounds like you’re doing great!

I’m free all day if you want to call and we can discuss this stuff in detail over the phone.

Fair winds!

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 13, 2019)

what’s your week look like? 
Anyway you can come visit lopez for a day? There is a San Juan 24 we could sail around the bay for a bit and I could teach ya a lot that way. Unfortunately it looks like I won’t be able to make it your way this month. But I do have time for that if ya got the time to make it here.

Cheers,
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 17, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> what’s your week look like?
> Anyway you can come visit lopez for a day? There is a San Juan 24 we could sail around the bay for a bit and I could teach ya a lot that way. Unfortunately it looks like I won’t be able to make it your way this month. But I do have time for that if ya got the time to make it here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Crow


Thanks for the fun day. Was great to meet you, wren, quinn, and everyone. We gotta get a bunch of boat punks up there to go out sailing and then mob the hot tub afterwards. Maybe we can write and perform a song in honor of Kathy ? Lmao


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 18, 2019)

I love Seeing this shit!!!! Community!!! Commune!!!


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 19, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> Thanks for the fun day. Was great to meet you, wren, quinn, and everyone. We gotta get a bunch of boat punks up there to go out sailing and then mob the hot tub afterwards. Maybe we can write and perform a song in honor of Kathy ? Lmao


Man, had a great time! Everyone here loved having you out. Haha sounds like an excellent plan!!!!
Next we all got to rally to another anchorage somewhere with all the boats. Good luck and I hope I was able to help teach a thing or two 😊. 

Cheers!
Crow


----------



## CrowTheBard (May 19, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> I love Seeing this shit!!!! Community!!! Commune!!!


Hell yeah!
When are you coming out this way?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 19, 2019)

You know, I was planning on being there around June. But.... as life would, I was tossed another curve ball and insurance is trying to fuck me, and my eyes.... my retinas are torn and I'm m at risk to loos vision without surgery. So I'm doing that. I'm just starting that process on the 23rd. So i am again up in the air with every thing. And it's even more tough bc I'm squatting the town I need to catch out of to go your way and its killing me. I watched the train I think would have taken me straight there be built for 3 days.... it was so hard not to get on when she started to roll.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey, what’s happening?
I enjoyed catching up on this thread, albeit a year and a half late. Curious if there’s been any more developments? @CrowTheBard how’s the scene at Lopez island?

I have a sister who lives in Seattle and have been drawn to the Salish Sea for a while now. Been thinking somewhat seriously about getting a proper bluewater boat and living aboard out there. I visit pretty often and would love to meet all y’all sailing punks. 

I’m currently living in Montana but have a 27’ Cal T/2 that’ll be on the slip in Flathead Lake from May-October (pretty much the keelboat sailing season here, limited by lake levels). The Lake’s great, the largest one in the states west of the Mississippi. If you ever are in the area and want to sail Montana hit me up!


----------

